# أرجو من الإخوة والأخوات الصلاة لشقيقتي



## أَمَة (25 أغسطس 2008)

ليكن سلام ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح معكم ​ 
ساسافر في نهاية هذا الشهر (آب/أغسطس) لعند شقيقتي الصغرى التي ستخضع يوم الثلثاء 
الثاني من شهر أيلول/سبتمبر لعملية جراحة قلب مفتوح لتبديل صمامين.
أرجو من الجميع أن يذكرها في صلاته.
أدعو الى الرب يسوع أن تتمعوا جميعكم في صحة جسدية وروحية دائما.​ 

ملاحظة: سأتغيب ستة أسابيع سأزور خلالها المنتدي بشكل سريع، ولكن ممكن ألا يكون لي مشاركات حتى عودتي. ​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (27 أغسطس 2008)

*سلامة اختك الف سلامة عليها
بإذن يسوع هتعمل العملية و تقوم بالسلامة بشفاعة أم النور الطاهرة مريم وأبونا ميخائيل البحيرى، و أبونا يسطس، ومارمينا، وكل مصاف الشهداء و القديسين.
آمين*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (27 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يشفيها وتقوم بالسلامه


----------



## BITAR (27 أغسطس 2008)

*اله السماء*
*هو الشافى الاعظم*
*كما شفى كل الذين عندهم امراض كثيره*
*ليشفى شقيقتك*
*لانه هو القائل*
*انا الرب شافيك*​


----------



## أَمَة (27 أغسطس 2008)

مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> *سلامة اختك الف سلامة عليها*
> *بإذن يسوع هتعمل العملية و تقوم بالسلامة بشفاعة أم النور الطاهرة مريم وأبونا ميخائيل البحيرى، و أبونا يسطس، ومارمينا، وكل مصاف الشهداء و القديسين.*
> *آمين*


 

أميـــــــن
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 أميـــــــن
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 أميـــــــن
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​ 
والف شكر لك مرمر حبيبتي لدعائك.
لا نتسي أن تذكريها في صلاتك مساء يوم الأثنين القادم
وان شاء الله انت وحبايبك تكونوا دائما متمتعين بالصحة وبمحبة يسوع المسيح​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (27 أغسطس 2008)

BITAR قال:


> *اله السماء*​
> 
> *هو الشافى الاعظم*
> *كما شفى كل الذين عندهم امراض كثيره*
> ...


 


أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي Bitar​ 
مسيحيتنا إيمان ورجاء ومحبة​ 
إيماننا بوعده ومحبته لنا
رجاؤنا بخلاصنا به 
ومحبتنا له وللقريب​ 
وان شاء الله انت وحبايبك تكونوا دائما متمتعين بالصحة وبمحبة يسوع المسيح​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (27 أغسطس 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> ربنا يشفيها وتقوم بالسلامه


 
أميـــــــن
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 أميـــــــن
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 أميـــــــن
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





والف شكر لك على مرورك يا مريام وتمنياتك المحبة.

وان شاء الله انت وحبايبك تكونوا دائما متمتعين بالصحة وبمحبة يسوع المسيح

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## ارووجة (28 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا ينجح العملية ويقومها بالسلامة

تبقي تطمنينها عليها اختي


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2008)

[/s​ize]ربنا يشفيها يا رب والعملية تنجح وتقوم بالسلامة وتتمتع بمحبتك ليهاوتفرحي انت بمحبتها ليكي وتعيشو مع بعض طول العمر ربنا يخليهالك انا حاسة بمحبتك ليها القوية وهتوحشينا لغاية ما ترجعي


----------



## أَمَة (28 أغسطس 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> ربنا ينجح العملية ويقومها بالسلامة





ارووجة قال:


> تبقي تطمنينها عليها اختي


 

أميـــــــن
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 أميـــــــن
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 أميـــــــن
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وشكرا ليكي كثير يا ارووجة على مرورك وتمنياتك لشقيقتي بالسلامة.

أوعدك ان اكتب لكم في أول فرصة بعد أن تخرج شقيقتي من غرفة العمليات.

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (28 أغسطس 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> ربنا يشفيها يا رب والعملية تنجح وتقوم بالسلامة وتتمتع بمحبتك ليهاوتفرحي انت بمحبتها ليكي وتعيشو مع بعض طول العمر ربنا يخليهالك انا حاسة بمحبتك ليها القوية وهتوحشينا لغاية ما ترجعي


 

ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي وشكرا على كلامك الحلو
ربنا يسمع منك، ويخليك لأهلك وأحبابك ويخليهم ليكي.

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## استفانوس (28 أغسطس 2008)

اعلن ايماني ان الطبيب الاعظم 
ربي وسيدي يسوع المسيح
هو من سيقوم بروحه في هذا العمل الجراحي
ومصليا
ان ينجح هذا العمل ويعطني الشفاء الكامل
كما اصلي ان تكون بركته وسلامه العجيب يغمر حياة كل من اخت اختنا أمة واسرتها
الهي الحبيب
من كل القلب نشكرك
لانك انت دائما تخجلنا بمحبتك وعنايتك
نعم يارب بكل ثقة
نتقدم الى عرش نعمتك شاكرين غنى احسانك
نعم يارب 
كلل هذا العمل الجراحي بلمسة من روحك 
ومن هذا المنتدى 
اعلن شفاءك ايها السيد الرب
نشكرك لانك تسمع ولكنك دائما تستجيب
امين


----------



## fight the devil (31 أغسطس 2008)

يارب أعطي حكمه للدكتور اللذي سوف يقوم بالعمليه وأمره ان لا يفعل شئ الا بأمرك

وضع لمسة شفاء سريعه لبنتك......انت قادر على كل شئ يارب

يارب انت الوحيد الذي نطلب منه كل طلباتنا لكي تعرف اننا نثق بك وبوعودك


باسم يسوع نطلب

امين


----------



## أَمَة (31 أغسطس 2008)

استفانوس قال:


> اعلن ايماني ان الطبيب الاعظم
> ربي وسيدي يسوع المسيح
> هو من سيقوم بروحه في هذا العمل الجراحي
> ومصليا
> ...


 

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي الحبيب بالرب استفانوس
لدعائك الحار من أجل شقيقتي الى الطبيب الاعظم ​
ربنت والهنا يسوع المسيح.

أنه لسميع مجيب ومحب للبشر.

ليكن اسم الرب مباركا


​​


----------



## أَمَة (31 أغسطس 2008)

salman shamoon قال:


> يارب أعطي حكمه للدكتور اللذي سوف يقوم بالعمليه وأمره ان لا يفعل شئ الا بأمرك
> 
> وضع لمسة شفاء سريعه لبنتك......انت قادر على كل شئ يارب
> 
> ...


 
شكرا جزيلا لك أخي الحبيب بالرب سلمان
لدعائك الحار من أجل شقيقتي

باسم يسوع المسيح كلنا نطلب
أميـــــــن
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 أميـــــــن
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 أميـــــــن



​


----------



## أَمَة (31 أغسطس 2008)

الى كل الاخوة والاخوات بالرب يسوع المسيح
الذين غمروني بمحبة صلواتهم لأجل شقيقتي
اعلمك اني مسافرة مساء الغد
وبإذن الرب اكتب لك في أول فرصة تسنح لي
لأطمئنكم عن نجاح عملية شقيقتي
وحتى ذلك الوقت اتمنى لم جميعا الصحة الحسنة
ولتكن نعمة وبركة سيدنا يسوع المسيح معكم
آميــــــــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## Ferrari (31 أغسطس 2008)

رب المجد يسوع المسيح يوضع يده على شقيقتك يا اخت امة

ويتمم لها الشفاء بشفاعة ام النور القديسة مريم وجميع القديسين

تكون بخير وترجع لكم بالف سلامة والرب يسوع يتمجد من أجل بنته ويشفيها امين​


----------



## أَمَة (4 سبتمبر 2008)

Ferrari قال:


> رب المجد يسوع المسيح يوضع يده على شقيقتك يا اخت امة​
> 
> 
> ويتمم لها الشفاء بشفاعة ام النور القديسة مريم وجميع القديسين​
> ...


 
شكرا اخي Ferrari على محبة دعائك​ 
الرب يسوع المسيح بمحبته للبشر وضع يده على شقيقتي
وام النور القديسة مريم وجميع القديسين لم يخذلونا وتشفعوا لها 
وتكللت أمس عمليتها الجراحية بالنجاح​ 
لتكن يد الرب معك دائما بشفاعة امه القديسة مريم العذراء.​


----------



## fight the devil (4 سبتمبر 2008)

اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

اخبار حلوه وحمدلله عسّلامه ومبروك نجاح العمليه

المجد لك يارب لم ...ولا...ولن تخذل اولادك يوم من الايام


تحياتي


----------



## أَمَة (4 سبتمبر 2008)

salman shamoon قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> اخبار حلوه وحمدلله عسّلامه ومبروك نجاح العمليه
> 
> ...


 

 أخي بالرب سلمان
أشكرك جزيل الشكر على مباركتك بنجاح العملية

والمجد للرب يسوع المسيح دائما وفي كل زمان ومكان 

آميــــــــــــن​


----------



## استفانوس (4 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكرك يارب على نجاح العمل الجراحي
والف مبروك
 واصلي ان ينعم الرب بفيض من محبته 
ويغمر كيانك بالصحة الوفيرة


----------



## ماريا توتة (17 سبتمبر 2008)

اتمنى انها تكون فامت بالسلامة انا شوفت رسالتك متاخر ربنا يشفيه ياريت تطمنينا عليها  والعدرا والملاك ميخائبل وجميع الشهدا والقديسين ومصاف الملائكة يشفعوا ليها لرب المجد ويشفيها


----------



## أَمَة (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ماريا توتة قال:


> اتمنى انها تكون فامت بالسلامة انا شوفت رسالتك متاخر ربنا يشفيه ياريت تطمنينا عليها والعدرا والملاك ميخائبل وجميع الشهدا والقديسين ومصاف الملائكة يشفعوا ليها لرب المجد ويشفيها


 

شكرا ليكي ماريا يا حبيبتي على تمناياتك المخلصة
لقد مر اليوم اسبوعان على العملية
وشقيقتي تتعافى بشكل ممتاز.
الحمد والشكر والسجود لرب المجد سيدنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح
ولشفاعة العذراء مريم وجميع القديسين.​ 
أرى انك عضوة جديدة فأهلا وسهلا بك يا ماريا
وانا الآن سأفتح موضوع ترحيب بك في منتدى والترحيب والتعارف
ويا ريت تروحي انت عليه وتعرفي أعضاء المنتدى عليك، ولكن من غير أن تذكري أشياء شخصية تدل عن هويتك.​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## أَمَة (18 سبتمبر 2008)

استفانوس قال:


> اشكرك يارب على نجاح العمل الجراحي
> والف مبروك
> واصلي ان ينعم الرب بفيض من محبته
> ويغمر كيانك بالصحة الوفيرة


 
أخي الحبيب بالرب استفانوس
أشكر مرورك الثاني الذي ينم عن محبة المسيح
وليقبل ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح
صلاتك ودعاءك ليغمر كيانك ايضا وكيان منتدنا المبارك
ليبقى منارة قائمة على صخرة الحق
تنير بمشرفيها وأعضائها المباركين وعلى رأسهم الزعيم ماي روك
طرقات الساكنين في الظلمة






آميــــــــــــــــــــن
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------

